

What did Apple edited "anonymously" on Wikipedia? - fox91
http://wikiwatchdog.com/#!search/en/apple.com

======
mooism2
Are you implying that any of these edits are malicious or self-serving? And
that they are sanctioned by Apple (as opposed to, say, being made by employees
during their lunch break)?

I don't understand your motivation for thinking these pages are noteworthy.

~~~
fox91
It was just a matter of showing the potential of a tool like that, it's
possible to uncover some malicious or self-serving edits like: Sky is removing
critics from his page
<http://wikiwatchdog.com/#!search/en/sky.com/216355/446125412>

or Dell that is removing critics
[http://wikiwatchdog.com/#!search/en/dell.com/102490/32008505...](http://wikiwatchdog.com/#!search/en/dell.com/102490/320085057)

or a Dell employee that vandalizes the Dell page
<http://wikiwatchdog.com/#!search/en/dell.com/102490/88573397>

~~~
mooism2
If you flesh out this analysis it could make for a good series of blog posts.

